# Wyoming region W deer success



## dmoody

Well I was finally able to take a buck in Wyoming after missing a small three point with my bow. My two buddies I drew out with were not able to come with me unfortunately but my dad offered to go with. So we left Salt Lake early Tuesday morning and headed up to the Oregon Buttes area of region W where I had missed the small three point. The weather wasn't too bad, sunny with a southwest wind at about 10-15 mph and about 50 degrees. We headed out through some draws we had seen deer with no luck, after glassing the last one we spotted some elk feeding on a hillside and after glassing them I spotted a buck above them feeding across the hill toward a pocket of pines. He made the cover before we could get into position. With the wind getting worse my dad moved up the ridge to see if he could tell where he was bedded but in doing so he pushed the buck out and he ran around the hill out of sight. With my hopes of finding the buck again getting low we decided to move around the hill and get to where we could glass again. While we were hiking below where the buck had ran out of sight I looked up towards the top of a butte and saw a deer standing in the shade of a large pine tree. After getting the bino's on him I realized it was the same buck, we quickly got the spotter set up and ranged him at 525 yards. I adjusted the scope on my 308 and laid prone using my backpack as a rest, I took a few deep breaths and slowly squeezed the trigger. I lost sight of the buck at the recoil of the rifle but quickly regained the picture to see him collapse behind the pine tree. After some celebration we went up to the buck to find him about 75 yards down the steep slope after tumbling a bit. It was an awesome hunt and my best deer so far and my longest shot, the pack out was not as awesome as we were about 4 miles from the truck and about 2 miles from the road, but totally worth it.


----------



## wyogoob

Holy cow, that's a tall one...and a great shot

See any desert elk out there?


----------



## dmoody

Thanks, we've seen elk every time we've gone out there. The trip before we saw a nice 5x5 run off a small 6 point, keeping him away from his cows.


----------



## goofy elk

Awsome! love that area.....GREAT BUCK....

Unit 100 for elk.

Going to throw my max elk points at 100 or 24 this year..


----------

